# Nissan, Mitsubishi Announce Mini-Car Joint Venture



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Japanese automakers Nissan and Mitsubishi today announced partnership that will see the two companies work together on a mini-car project. The joint venture brings together the struggling Mitsubishi Motors with the more successful Nissan brand.

As a part of the plan, Nissan has appointed its Senior Vice President Junichi Endo as CEO of the joint-venture, while Mitsubishi Motors Senior Executive Officer will be COO.

No details on the vehicle itself have been named, but a mini-car is likely to be smaller than the new Concept Global Small Car that Mitsubishi unveiled at the Geneva Auto Show last week.

Of note, Nissan recently had to scrap plans to deliver a vehicle for the Smart brand in North America after a corporate restructuring by Smart parent company Daimler brought development of that car to a halt.

More: *Nissan, Mitsubishi Announce Mini-Car Joint Venture* on AutoGuide.com


----------

